

Are Genius and Madness Related? - yters
http://www.psychiatrictimes.com/display/article/10168/52456?pageNumber=1

======
tokenadult
Agreed with the first-posted comment that the online formatting of this
article into multiple pages is very annoying. That said, the article is
written by one of the best researchers on the subject, and is chock full of
thoughtful discussion of the primary research conducted by others over the
last century. It's well worth the annoying read.

"Although intelligence is not correlated with creativity in the upper levels
of the intelligence distribution, a certain minimal level of intelligence is
required for exceptional creativity (Simonton, 2000). That threshold level is
in the gifted range, roughly equivalent to an IQ 120. Creators do not
necessarily have genius-grade IQs, but they do have sufficient information
processing power to select, develop, elaborate and refine original ideas into
creative contributions."

~~~
pygy
For the multi-page problem, tabs are useful.

I ususally open all subsequent pages in backgound tabs in one run, then read
the article.

------
palish
"Print This Page". Cute. I am so not clicking through half a dozen pages on
this slow-loading iPhone.

~~~
chiffonade
> "Print This Page". Cute. I am so not clicking through half a dozen pages on
> this slow-loading iPhone.

Clicking six times on an iPhone is way easier than typing that long-winded
sentence with full punctuation and capitalization on an iPhone, wouldn't you
say?

~~~
jacoblyles
On the other hand, you have to admire people that go for full grammar, no
matter how difficult it is to accomplish on the device they are using.

------
quizbiz
Why are criminal masterminds often admired in certain ways? From Donny Ocean
to Madoff, people appreciate the ability to "pull it off".

Sorry it's only somewhat related.

~~~
jamesbritt
" From Donny Ocean to Madoff, people appreciate the ability to "pull it off"."

Madoff was simply a crook with a bigger opportunity than most, not a
mastermind.

~~~
mrtron
I would say the scale at which he pulled it off made him a mastermind.

